# Regarding Nicoderm CQ Patches



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

I have been a smoker for 40 years and have been so sick with my Barretts that I now understand the importance of stopping. I am wondering if I would be able to use the patches since they also contain nicotine. Afraid I could not do it cold turkey, but don't want to make the situation worse. Could someone please give me some advise.Sharon


----------

